# freecoaster allgemein??



## heup (17. Juli 2008)

hi soll ich mir an meinem BMX einen freecoaster bauen oder nicht? geht 'n fakie leichter ist das preis-leistungsverhältnis gut und wie sehn die dinger aus??(würd mich mal über 'n pic von einem freuen)kann man die an jedes beliebiges BMX ranbauen??oder muss es irgenwelchr vorrausstzungen haben? sind die teile groß oder klein??

weiß das das ne menge fragen sind....aber bin halt am grübeln....

also.schon ma im vorraus danke für die antworten.....


heup


----------



## gtbiker (17. Juli 2008)

wie wärs mit google?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (17. Juli 2008)

hier mal was zur technischen seite

http://teilewaage.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=568


----------



## RISE (17. Juli 2008)

Erstmal brauchst du dein PRISM von VERDE...

Ein Freecoaster ist eine schöne Sache, wenn man iel Fakie fährt und weiß, wie man damit umgehen muss. Anfängern rate ich eher davon ab, da ich das Fakie fahren als solches zwar einfacher (und angenehmer) empfinde, aber das umdrehen sich recht schwierig gestaltet, wenn man keinen Slider oder Halfcab kann. 

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie es sich so fährt, mein Rad steht nämlich halb auseinander gebaut im Zimmer und der Freecoaster schreit nach fahren, nur diese verdammte Kettenblattschraube ist so fest, dass ich erst eine Verlängerung brauche...Brrr.


----------



## Lizard.King (17. Juli 2008)

Du ZENSIERT ich will auch einen


----------



## .nOx (17. Juli 2008)

soe sieht einer aus, vorraussetzung um ihn zu verbauen ist ein fahrrad

bei dir hört es sich so an als ob man sich das teil an den lenker hängt
"soll ich mir an mein bmx ein freecoaster anbauen"


----------



## Agent Schmidt (17. Juli 2008)

also ich fahr einen...die geisha
is eigentlich echt cool vorallem kann man auch gute lines fahrn 
und is um welten angenehmer einfacher und lustiger...
einzigster nachteil is vllt das n freecoaster mehr liebe braucht xD
d.h. mehr putzen öfters mal nachschauen aber das klappt auch


----------



## Stirni (17. Juli 2008)

bau dir lieber ne *roller*coaster an dein bike damit kannse auch fakie fahrn!!!


----------



## Kroni (17. Juli 2008)

wie schon gesagt rückwärts rollen leichter, umdrehen schwieriger, geht aber mit Übung.. macht auf jeden Laune alla


----------



## Bampedi (17. Juli 2008)

ok scheinbar bin ich der einzige mensch der nicht fÃ¼rs fakie-fahren geboren ist und ansonsten kann das hier jeder...interessant.

â¬: is ja wie mit manual..


----------



## wannabe (18. Juli 2008)

ich hatte einen und fahr wieder cassette, da freecoaster nach ner zeit stresst.
das gap ist total nervig! 
wenn du dir einen holst, behalte deine cassette! so kannst du variieren.
fakiemanual geht super damit, aber fakie fahren kann man auch mit cassette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (18. Juli 2008)

Gut, dass du das so sagst. Hab ich nämlich auch schon von vielen gehört.


----------



## lennarth (18. Juli 2008)

ich hab das gefühl heup macht alle 20 minuten was neues auf..
...
ich hab den reverse,fakie fahrn ist natürlich super toll damit,allerdings ist das tolle ding irgendwie in the ass im moment.wenn ich längere zeit vorwärts rolle/ohne treten,kommt ein fürchterliches knirschen raus und ansich knackt er oft.umdrehen ist so ne sache,sollteste ihn natürlich vorsichtig behandeln..
coaster ist schon toll aber ich glaube das nächste wird wieder ne cassette weil die einfach nicht so teuer,nicht so wartungsanfällig ist und robuster.
muss man selbst entscheiden was man will.
mfg


----------



## antistyle (27. Juli 2008)

ich fahr auch ne reverse,bin mit der bis jetzt sehr zufrieden,hällt jetzt seit 3 monaten,war damit schon in überall die hält anscheind recht viel aus.
meine meinung,ich finds damit auf jeden fall sehr schön


----------



## RISE (27. Juli 2008)

Mal so ganz offtopic, mir kam heute zu Ohren, dass die Kurbeln am PRISM von VERDE wohl ein kleines Knarzproblem haben...


----------



## chrische (27. Juli 2008)

Das haben alle Kurbeln wenn die nicht gefettet sind meine eastern knarzen auch wie hölle wenn da kein Fett unter ist


----------



## Stirni (28. Juli 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Mal so ganz offtopic, mir kam heute zu Ohren, dass die Kurbeln am PRISM von VERDE wohl ein kleines Knarzproblem haben...



schreib ruhig mehr!dann überlegt der sich das nochmal, und öffnet einen "Ey was soll üsch mir kaufen!YO?" thread hintereinander!Wir sind dann ja nich die leidtragenen... 

achja kannste den thread mit geld-verdienen müll ma komplett löschen?is echt unnötig sowas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (28. Juli 2008)

Rikman war schneller...

Mal so halb ontopic: mein Coasterchen wartet immernoch auf den Einbau, aber die Kettenblattschraube will einfach nicht ab. Ich habe weder WD40, noch Cola, noch anständiges Werkzeug hier. Gibts irgendeine Chance?


----------



## Stirni (29. Juli 2008)

war fett an der schraube?vll längeren inbus+rohr dran=längerer hebel ?
weil wenn kein fett and er schraube dann is ja "kaltverschweißung" oder wie das auch immer heißen mag,möglich :/


----------



## RISE (29. Juli 2008)

Nee, das ist kein Fett dran gewesen. Aber zwischen Schraube und Kettenblatt ist noch ein Spacer, also sollte die nicht komplett im Kurbelarm drin sein. 
Inbus und Verlängerung hab ich schon probiert, aber dadurch, dass der Inbus sich an einem Multitool befindet, kann man den Hebel nicht so vernünftig ansetzen. 
Ich glaub, ich bau alles wieder zusammen und warte auf meinen Heimaturlaub, die Radläden hier richten es auch nicht.

Edit: Ich hoffe du hast nicht recht, denn diese Schraube ist da jetzt seit 3 Jahren... Grrrrr.


----------



## heup (29. Juli 2008)

bin grad ausm urlaub zurück und habe nachgedacht.......galub ich kaufe mir besser keine......... heup


----------



## lennarth (29. Juli 2008)

krasss


----------



## rider is (31. Juli 2008)

joa freecoaster halt, schwieriges tema, wenn die funktionieren super!
hatte bisher 2x khe geisha street 36 l beide gut, einer knarzte bißchen
1x ody reloader war ok, jedoch schwer wie hölle >750 gr, gap schlecht einstelbar
1 X taska 14 driver war ok für 30 
1 x twenty von taska mit sb lager, doch ultra beschissenes gap klein, zum kotzem
2 x reverse von karlsruhe einen 48 ok, einen 36 voll der quarz knarz  müll bei beiden sind die achs konen zu dünn und ****en beim festen anziehen die achse
vom system ansich der beste street coaster ist die khe geisha


----------



## P.2^^ (3. August 2008)

Jau, nächste Woche lernste bestimmt auch endlich Kurven zu fahren und dann bist du DER pr0!


----------



## fit-bmx (14. August 2008)

also ich finde wenn man grade anfängt mit freecoaster fahren und vorher schon sehr gut fakie mit normaler narbe konnte, denn is es mit dem coaster erst schwieriger

ich fahre einen von KHE


----------



## fit-bmx (14. August 2008)

weil man sich an das " mittreten" beim fakie fahren gewöhnt hat


----------



## fit-bmx (14. August 2008)

khe reverse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (14. August 2008)

Das fakie fahren ansich finde ich mit nem Freecoaster wesentlich angenehmer, nur das Umdrehen ist zumindest für mich etwas ungewohnt, weil man mit der Cassettennabe immer gut mit Pedalspannung umdrehen konnte. Aber nach kurzer Eingerwöhnung ist ein Freecoaster schon ne gute Sache. 


...
...
...

Wenn die Lager halten.


----------



## fit-bmx (15. August 2008)

lager habe nich gehalten is aber garantie drauf 2 jahre 

einmal wurds schon heilgemacht 

khe macht da auch gar keine probleme


----------



## gmozi (16. August 2008)

Hmhm, wäre mir aber zu blöde alle paar Monate die Nabe einschicken zu müssen. ;-)

Wüd aber trotzdem gerne mal nen Bike mit FC testen.


----------



## RISE (20. August 2008)

So, Driver Nr. 1 ist dann im Eimer. Ich hoffe auf raschen Service von KHE.


----------



## .nOx (20. August 2008)

warum geht der so schnell kaputt?


----------



## RISE (20. August 2008)

Weil die Lager im Driver sehr minimalistisch sind und eben kaum was einstecken können. Wobei ich nicht gedacht hätte, dass die bei meinem Gewicht und meiner Fahrweise kaputt gehen. Und das beim vorwärts fahren...

Naja, ich hoffe auf Kulanz von KHE oder zumindest auf ein Angebot für den ACB - Driver.


----------



## Lizard.King (26. August 2008)

kann mir hier einer was zum Odyssey Reloader erzÃ¤hlen?

auf freecoaster.com der einzige negative Aspekt:

"Itâs downfall really comes from itâs feel. The two spring system (the same as the Haro Turbine) really feel rough."

Was kann genau soll man sich darunter vorstellen?


----------



## RISE (26. August 2008)

Paule P2 hatte den mal.

Soweit ich weiß wird das Ding sehr umschwärmt, die Lager im Driver sind auch wesentlich besser als bei KHE / Federal, dafür hat das Ding allerdings recht viel Slack, was aber nicht von Nachteil sein muss.


----------



## Bampedi (26. August 2008)

also meiner war shit.

nich zu empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (26. August 2008)

slack?
warum war deiner shit bambi?


----------



## RISE (26. August 2008)

Slack ist der Abstand der Kurbel, der zurückgelegt werden muss, damit der Coaster einrastet, bzw. vice versa. 
Anfangs ist es ungewohnt, wenn der Slack ne viertel Kurbelumdrehung beträgt, weil man ja Kassettennaben gewohnt ist, aber wenn man gerne schnell und rückwärts unterwegs ist, kann ein bisschen mehr manchmal nicht schaden.


----------



## Lizard.King (26. August 2008)

ok danke damit hab ich kein problem.
was genau ist dann derdiedas gap


----------



## rider is (26. August 2008)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> ok danke damit hab ich kein problem.
> was genau ist dann derdiedas gap


gap und slack sind dasselbe, einrasten bis er wieder greift


----------



## Lizard.King (27. August 2008)

paule wo bist du?


----------



## paule_p2 (27. August 2008)

also der reloader hat keinen einstellbaren slack, mit wirklich dünnen unterlegscheiben kann man ihn trotzdem einstellen. ich hab ihn verkauft weil ich mit cassette besser zurecht komme, wobei ich mal wieder lust auf coaster fahren hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (28. August 2008)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> slack?
> warum war deiner shit bambi?



hat sich angehört als hätte er innereien aus stein(und das lag nich am nicht vorhandenen fett) und ausserdem war die funktion mehr als dürftig. er hat gemacht was er wollet.

kassette is definitiv die bessere alternative...wobei ein coaster schon seinen reiz hat, nur eben nich der von ody.


----------



## RISE (28. August 2008)

Bampedi schrieb:


> kassette is definitiv die bessere alternative...wobei ein coaster schon seinen reiz hat, nur eben nich der von ody.




Und dem Reverse.  Wobei ich hoffe, dass gleich die Post klingelt und den neuen Driver liefert, damit das Gegenteil bewiesen werden kann.


----------



## Lizard.King (28. August 2008)

war deiner zufällig aus der ersten fertigungsserie?

ich krieg das teil als laufrad mit ner 7k felge für 90. da kann ich nicht nein sagen.


----------



## RISE (28. August 2008)

Ja. War noch die Serie mit den anfÃ¤lligen Lagern. Mit den neuen soll es ja besser sein.
Hab fÃ¼r meins auch 90â¬ gezahlt, das kann man wirklich schwer ablehnen.


----------



## fit-bmx (29. August 2008)

Also bei meinem Reverse kann ich den slack einstellen.


----------



## gmozi (29. August 2008)

Es hat ja auch niemand geschrieben, dass es bei dem Reverse nicht gehen würde, oder?

Vor nen paar Tagen bin ich mal nen paar Minuten mit dem Rad von einem Freund Chainless gefahren. Naja, die ist ihm halt gerissen, und da mussten wir die Gelegenheit ja nutzen.

Für mich fühlt es sich irgendwie verdammt komisch an, beim Fakie fahren nicht mehr mit zu treten. Denke nicht, dass nen FC was für mich ist.


----------



## RISE (29. August 2008)

Das ist anfangs etwas komisch... Ich wills nicht mehr missen. Das bisschen Rumgerolle auf dem MTB mit Cassettennabe war mir schon wieder viel zu viel.


----------



## Stirni (29. August 2008)

chainless fahren rult ohne ende...trotzdem kein bock auf fc


----------



## gmozi (29. August 2008)

Also ich denke schon, dass nen FC wirklich sinnvoll ist, wenn man viel Fakie fährt.
Da würde ich mir das dann auch überlegen. Allerdings hab ich in meinem Alter ja schon oft genug mit dem vorwärts fahren "Probleme" ;-) Da kann ich auf massig FC-Action ganz locker verzichten, hehe.


----------



## Lizard.King (29. August 2008)

achso interessant
ich gehe jetzt einkaufen und danach guck ich vllt was tv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terrible (29. August 2008)

ohne kette fahren ist echt genial. da muss ich doch glatt an den hampel denken wo er bei ner dm in lohhof seinen kompletten ran in street ohne kette gefahren ist.des war der hammer,der ist über die spine geschanzt des war nicht von schlechten eltern!


----------



## fit-bmx (5. September 2008)

also ich hab die fresse voll, steige auf cassette um


----------



## RISE (6. September 2008)

Kann man beim Reverse eigentlich auch ohne größeren Aufwand diese dreiteilige Geisha Achse mit den Studs einbauen?


----------



## heup (13. September 2008)

bin jetzt mal mit'm freecoaster geradelt...'n bisschen fakies gerollt und und und... is ne janz nette sache die KHE giesha allerdings bin ich der meinung, das ich nicht geldausgeben brauch, weil ich es mit normalo coaster genau so gut kann.....


heup


----------



## rider is (14. September 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Kann man beim Reverse eigentlich auch ohne größeren Aufwand diese dreiteilige Geisha Achse mit den Studs einbauen?


ja geht


----------



## heup (19. September 2008)

der kumpel, bei dem ich mal freecoaster gefahrn bin hat mal ne frage: wie kann er das "gap" einstellen???


----------



## RISE (19. September 2008)

Achsmuttern ab, Konusschrauben ab, Abdeckkappen ab, Driver rausschrauben, Achse zur Nichtantriebsseite mit Hilfe eines Gummihammers rausschlagen, von den Unterlegscheiben welche wegnehmen oder hinzufügen und wieder zusammensetzen.


----------



## heup (19. September 2008)

danke für die schnelle antwort... werde ihm dann ma morgen früh im heidepark des mal erzählen...


----------



## RISE (19. September 2008)

Gibt auch ne Anleitung auf der KHE Homepage, die im Grunde genommen auch auf ähnliche Freecoaster anwendbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent-Smith (28. Dezember 2008)

hey, fahr n reverse freecoaster. hab das problem, dass wenn ich den Konus/Kegel fette, trete ich sozusagen ins leere, die kegel greifen nicht mehr richtig. wenn ich kein fett ranmach dann knackt der coaster, wahrscheinlich da die 2 kegel sich ineinander verklemmen und sich nur schwer wieder lösen. Tja beides isch shit^^ hat da mir einen n tipp? oder hatte jemand ma des selbe prob? zurzeit nehm ich immer nur WD40, des schmiert nämlich nicht aber löst mechanisch festsitzende teile..nur hält des nich lange


----------

